# Center console removal



## banc8004 (Nov 24, 2003)

Could someone please direct me to thread that explains how to remove the centre console and trim around the radio on my 99 E46 328i?

I have searched and only found cupholder removal.

I'm going to hard wire my XM and V-1.

Thnaks,

Brian


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50204

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26584

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23665


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50204
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26584
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23665


I see how this works. Just post any question regarding what you're doing, make a peripheral mention about how hard you've done a search but don't really bother with any real search, and one of the forum librarians will post the links/threads for you. :thumbup:

By the way Alex, I'm looking for an image of the AC Schnitzer Z4, can you dig that up for me as well? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

more


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

more

Interior

Interior


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> I see how this works. Just post any question regarding what you're doing, make a peripheral mention about how hard you've done a search but don't really bother with any real search, and one of the forum librarians will post the links/threads for you. :thumbup:
> 
> By the way Alex, I'm looking for an image of the AC Schnitzer Z4, can you dig that up for me as well? Thanks in advance.


:lmao: Mr. Sarcasm himself! :lmao:


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Alex, I've been wanting to make fun of HACK for some time now using that butt-ugly picture of him loosening a lugnut with a huge breaker bar. Can you find it for me and post a link?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

RKT BMR said:


> Alex, I've been wanting to make fun of HACK for some time now using that butt-ugly picture of him loosening a lugnut with a huge breaker bar. Can you find it for me and post a link?


 :angel:


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

:yikes: Holy cow! That is a HUGE breaker bar. What's the story behind that? Was the lug nut frozen on so bad that a breaker bar that big was necessary?


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

gfeiner said:


> :yikes: Holy cow! That is a HUGE breaker bar. What's the story behind that? Was the lug nut frozen on so bad that a breaker bar that big was necessary?


Okay, that bar is HUGE, but take a look at what's on his feet!


----------



## Soupcan325i (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm looking for the missing frames of the Kennedy assassination from the Zapruder films, the ones that prove the existence of a 2nd gunman on the grassy knoll. Much obliged if you can please post, my friend Oliver Stone has been looking all over for them.


----------



## banc8004 (Nov 24, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50204
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26584
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23665


Thanks Alex. That is very helpful.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## banc8004 (Nov 24, 2003)

The HACK said:


> I see how this works. Just post any question regarding what you're doing, make a peripheral mention about how hard you've done a search but don't really bother with any real search, and one of the forum librarians will post the links/threads for you. :thumbup:
> 
> By the way Alex, I'm looking for an image of the AC Schnitzer Z4, can you dig that up for me as well? Thanks in advance.


Hack,
I am new to BMW, and even newer to this site. If you ever wanted to toss symantics over Triumph motorcycles, or Land Rovers, or Jaguars, I'm your man. But here, I'm a neophyte. I tried an honest search, and came up dry. When I learn better how this site works, I'll be able to help my self.

Meantime, I am not ashamed to ask for help.

I hope when the time comes that you find yourself in the situation of needing help, on 'whatever' topic (hopefully your life extends betond these cars) you don't get a response like I got above from a fat, short, sandal-wearing, ass hole.

All the best, and maybe what I heard about BMW drivers was right?

Brian


----------

